# VWvortex Project Beetle RS - Stage I



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

We like the new 2012 Beetle. Our readers like the new 2012 Beetle. So when VW called up and asked if we could modify one "a little bit", we simply asked how soon they could get it over to us. There were a few conditions however. For starters this is one of only a handful of preproduction autoshow cars in the U.S. and the car can't be driven on the streets as it was made to sit on a turntable and that's it. No registration, no plates, no airbags = no street legal. No problem we say, we'll steer clear of engine mods for now and concentrate on what we can do cosmetically. Secondly we needed to get the car done to what we called "Stage I" level by VW's dealer conference this week so they could show it to dealers. That meant we had about 2.5 weeks to get all the parts we needed, refinish the wheels, make sure everything actually bolted up to a brand new model and order a few other odds and ends. But the opportunity to be the first to modify a new Beetle doesn't come along very often and who's going to turn this down? 

*FULL STORY and GALLERY*


----------



## xJOKERx (Apr 8, 2009)

Greatness! :beer:


----------



## VapedTalon (Jan 17, 2008)

I can't wait to see the wing get grafted on there.


----------



## HodgePodge (Jun 25, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## AmRando (Nov 2, 2008)

Looks good, very GT3-esque. However, unless HPA wants to take a turn at it it's still just a FWD car. It'll never be a proper Beetle _RSi_.


----------



## Tropic09 (May 8, 2008)

Soo Nice! 
I love the fact that I can buy the new beetle with out being laughed at.


----------



## whatsacar (Jul 19, 2007)

Digging the color combo and that 3M stuff looks great on the rear badge. Nice work.


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Looks great my mom really wants one


----------



## mmmGadgets (Dec 22, 2010)

Could be lowered a bit more IMO, looks 4x4ish but I dig the colour combo.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Zaedrous (Sep 17, 2009)

Love it! Any chance VW will let you display it at Waterfest this year?


----------



## A3VRSIX (Jun 16, 2005)

Needs 19's and more low... then it will be money 

:thumbup:


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

i want!!!!


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

Absolutely GREAT looking ride!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## VW1.8Tsunami (Mar 8, 2007)

wow, looks great. Never thought I would consider owning a beetle but now...


----------



## .:Rudeboy (Mar 26, 2002)

Looks sick Jamie. You guys gonna have this at WF this year?


----------



## VW6SPEED (Aug 20, 2003)

It actually looks good, But i would have stayed with the 19's and lowers it a bit more.


----------



## imhondude (May 5, 2006)

Sorry: :thumbdown: 

The orange wheels and decals look really tacky, especially when there's no additional "go" to back up the look. 

It may work on a Porsche, but I think understated and classy would be better on a Beetle rather than boy racer/ricer.


----------



## adgoff21 (Sep 19, 2004)

As stated before, wheels are to large and it looks like a matchbox car.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## D Clymer (Feb 18, 1999)

Looks amazing! I think the wheels and the stance look perfect. What an exciting opportunity.


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

It doesn't need more low to me. Stance is just right. It's beautiful.


----------



## yip (Jul 14, 2003)

I almost want one after seeing these pics :thumbup:


----------



## Skela (Dec 26, 2004)

imhondude said:


> Sorry: :thumbdown:
> 
> The orange wheels and decals look really tacky, especially when there's no additional "go" to back up the look.
> 
> It may work on a Porsche, but I think understated and classy would be better on a Beetle rather than boy racer/ricer.


 I have to agree... stick with 19's and loose the RS badging until you have to go-fast bits to back it up. 

It's great to hear the hardware similarities with the GTI though...


----------



## Seanele (Aug 24, 2002)

i would go for 18"..and lowered it more.., but that setup is already nice..great job!


----------



## nkgneto (Dec 4, 2004)

Looks good it's nice to see the idea become a reality. :thumbup:


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

grammar police: 


> We know it is a blatant homage and some will cry fowl...


 should be "foul," not "fowl." 

come on vortex editors. :banghead:


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

vincenzo said:


> It doesn't need more low to me. Stance is just right. It's beautiful.





D Clymer said:


> Looks amazing! I think the wheels and the stance look perfect. What an exciting opportunity.


 I agree with you gentlemen. 
Awesome stance. Looks amazing. 

I'm getting sick of the "go lower" mentality around here. 
Clearly, we've been in the game a lot longer. 
Listen to your elders- low isn't everything. 

As far as the taking the decals OFF because they haven't added the 'go' bits yet.. 
Silly. 
It will live up to the RS badge. Give em a minute.


----------



## CrazyMonkey (Oct 1, 2002)

DriveVW4Life said:


> As far as the taking the decals OFF because they haven't added the 'go' bits yet..
> Silly.
> It will live up to the RS badge. Give em a minute.


 Methinks they didn't read the entire article where it clearly states that VW had a few conditions: 

"For starters this is one of only a handful of preproduction autoshow cars in the U.S. and the car can't be driven on the streets as it was made to sit on a turntable and that's it. No registration, no plates, no airbags = no street legal. No problem we say, we'll steer clear of engine mods for now and concentrate on what we can do cosmetically." 

Then later on in the article: 

"The next step is to try and graft on a 997 GT3RS rear wing and *after that we wait for an actual early production car that can be driven so we can move forward with a turbo upgrade, exhaust and locking torque biasing differential to help put that new power to the ground.*" 

 

For the record, I'm going to be watching to see what happens. Nice work! :thumbup:


----------



## Ungarisch (Jan 15, 2002)

please don't put those cheap ass wheels on it. 

If anything use real Porsche wheels with adapters if your going for that look.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Ungarisch said:


> please don't put those cheap ass wheels on it.
> 
> If anything use real Porsche wheels with adapters if your going for that look.


 Someone else didn't read the article..


----------



## Ungarisch (Jan 15, 2002)

ebay.... 

Porsche wheels aren't really that expensive


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Ungarisch said:


> ebay....
> 
> Porsche wheels aren't really that expensive


 Let me help:

"The first major hurdle was trying to track down a set of Porsche GT3RS wheels in a 19" size. The stock wheels are $1,500 a piece. Getting a set of 19" GT3RS replica wheels has proven to be very difficult and compounding the issue is that the Beetle Turbo model has 19" wheels stock with 235-45R19 tires. So putting another 19" wheel wouldn't look all that special."

I'm cool with the VMRs. 
The guys at VMR make quality reps and support the VW/Audi community. 
Why do you think so many people buy their product?
It's also cool to see a project car that's affordable for the everyday guy like me that reads these Vortex articles.


----------



## Ungarisch (Jan 15, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/20-P...rQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories#ht_3709wt_939 

coulda looked 100x better for a fraction


----------



## Ungarisch (Jan 15, 2002)

or actual 20" GT3 wheels in 20s (aka cayenne wheels) 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/PORS...rQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories#ht_528wt_1165


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Hey Jamie, 

Any chance you can find a way to bring the Beetle to NIVA's "BUGFEST" in West Chicago on June 26th? That would be cool!!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 85GTI (Dec 19, 2000)

I'm not down with the wheels - too frakkin big for such a small car. Color scheme is good though.


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

Skela said:


> I have to agree... stick with 19's and loose the RS badging until you have to go-fast bits to back it up.
> 
> It's great to hear the hardware similarities with the GTI though...


 It does say stage 1 and that they only had a couple of weeks to do it. Give them a break.


----------



## brad131a4 (May 21, 2003)

:banghead: It's a concept build brought on by a photo shop thread. Just not to sure why this is so hard for some people to grasp before spitting out some jabber about rim size, color or ride height. Having an opinion is one thing knowing when to use it is another.


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!! So glad you guys are able to follow through with the RS plans! Looks great already, can't wait to watch it EVOLVE!


----------



## Skela (Dec 26, 2004)

DriveVW4Life said:


> I agree with you gentlemen.
> Awesome stance. Looks amazing.
> 
> I'm getting sick of the "go lower" mentality around here.
> ...


This car will never see any go-fast bits, hence my comment stands...


----------



## Skela (Dec 26, 2004)

vincenzo said:


> It does say stage 1 and that they only had a couple of weeks to do it. Give them a break.


When ever were coils and rims considered Stage 1 of anything?

I applaud what they've done in the short time they had to do it... the RS badge though is not warranted until it has the performance mods to back it up.

It comes across as a poser to me with that sticker.... something I'm sure was never the intent.


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

Skela said:


> When ever were coils and rims considered Stage 1 of anything?
> 
> I applaud what they've done in the short time they had to do it... the RS badge though is not warranted until it has the performance mods to back it up.
> 
> It comes across as a poser to me with that sticker.... something I'm sure was never the intent.


Everyone has different definitions to stages. I wouldn't call the Brembo brakes stage II a stage I either but this first process to them is "Stage 1". It seems like the intent of all this is just to give us car fans a glimpse of what the vehicle can look like. So yes the RS is not warranted and it is all about aesthetics right now. What's the point of installing more performance mods anyway when you are not even allowed to drive and test the vehicle?


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

It's alright I guess. Everyone has there opinion. I would have done something that draws attention to the new body line/shape and complements it. The color and big wheel choice distracts from the focal point of the 2012 beetle, the new body style. The wheels overpower. Plus, I think it's tacky when cars are themed around another car. The beetle is new, the style should be fresh. IMO, less is more.


Will VW give me a crack at the 2012 Beetle? I'll give it back, I promise. LOL


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Lower it.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

All in good time people. We knew people would both like and complain about the RS look theme. We also knew there would be a group that thought the drop was perfect and another that won't be happy till it sits on the ground. Such is life. 

The rear H&R coils are adjusted as low as they will go and with the offset and width of the wheels, we're going to have rubbing issues in the rear. The fronts can be adjusted lower, but again we're going to run into rubbing issues quickly. Overall we're going to have to get creative with the wheels and tires on this one since the stock wheels are big on this car and come with fairly tall side profile rubber to go with it.

We have tossed around a LOT of ideas on how we will change this car up and there are some really great possibilities. However we are inclined to wait a bit longer till we get a car that can actually be driven. Then we'll add the appropriate power mods to the package and change the look a bit. Meanwhile we're going down this path to see how it turns out for now. We'll have a fresh canvas late June/early July.

-jamie


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Yeah, it does look like there's a pile of ground clearance though so with the right offsets and rubber you guys could definitely go down a bit. Even another 1/4" and for the current wheel setup it would be spot-on for a driver.


----------



## vdubfrodo09 (Jan 2, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## nkgneto (Dec 4, 2004)

The color combo was done by Gerry already "Slats" on here. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

this is simply badass. The fact that VW let you have the car to start modding it is so cool.

love the GT3RS theme.


----------



## blankito (May 15, 2006)

Ungarisch said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/20-P...rQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories#ht_3709wt_939
> 
> coulda looked 100x better for a fraction


Wow, im sure this design would look perfect on the beetle!

20" looks a bit big though looking from the pictures of the RS design... I guess 19" would be more than enough


----------



## WagenLoco (Aug 17, 2006)

I 20's look a little to big for the body, maybe if they're tucked in and lower can be pulled off.

Not a fan of the color scheme, but i guess for a show car it's fine.

Good start!


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

So far so awesome. Love the route the car is taking. I can't wait to see it on stage 2.:thumbup:


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)




----------



## G_Lader_91 (Dec 28, 2006)

Looks great:thumbup: Im diggin the new body style and the added "touch" of rs.


----------



## abcdennis (Apr 12, 2009)

still say CK's would look better than the VMR's. no offence to VMR.


----------



## 942drvento (Jan 12, 2009)

as far as the brakes and suspension i think they meant stage 1 as in what bolts onto the mk6 thats out now. remember people, this is a pre-production model and it is going to auto shows to show off what can be done to the new beetle, and they only had 2.5 weeks to pul it off, thats dam good!

keep up the great work on the car and any future beetle they hand over to actually hoon and build! Now I'm gonna wait a couple years for them to get the kinks out and go get one myself!


----------



## VapedTalon (Jan 17, 2008)

The comments about lowering it more are a bit funny to tell you the truth Jamie. If you want the slammed look then you need the rim almost at the fender otherwise don't bother. As it sits right now the car looks like it has an equal gap from the sides all the way to the top of the fender. This is about as good as it gets for what is trying to be achived. 

The wheels do seem like they could be a bit big, but I think the main reason for this is the rear brakes. You guys upgraded the fronts and they look good. The back ones are a bit of a problem though as they do not fill nearly enough of the space. For stage two the back brakes need to be done even the from the performance standpoint they won't really help all that much.


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

This looks absolutely amazing. Hat off to Vortex and crew for this, stunned by the outcome :beer: VWOA should be more than happy with this :thumbup:


----------



## nkgneto (Dec 4, 2004)

I agree with the brake comments a OEM sized Two-Piece rotor from Racingbrake in the front with a OE slotted in the rear would have just been fine. I also agree with the BBs CK's as well. Of course a nice set of Rotiform wheels would have been perfect. :thumbup: to everyone though looks good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## interna (May 26, 2011)

*Wow!*

I found a *german* article about the project:

> Poll inclusive.....

Translation?

> Copy and paste...

Jamie, my compliments!


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

SURVEY

The Beetle by RS VWvortex - mission accomplished?

-You bet! It looks really bang-up from the Beetle! 53%

-Totally embarrassed with the GT3 RS-Look! 19%

-Definitely a cool project! 14%

-The Beetle is not to save with tuning! 14%

Google translate on my phone FTW.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

This looks terrific - great job! We can't wait to get our hands one one.



[email protected] said:


> After installing the suspension and adjusting the ride height, we got ambitious and tried to fit the Borla exhaust we had lying around from our GTI project car and discovered that all the hangers were in the exact same locations. However the chrome exhaust tips came up about 2.5 inches short of the rear valance (Beetle has slightly longer rear overhang) and the middle pipe section needed exactly an inch taken out to make it fit.


No doubt Borla Performance will offer exhaust systems tailored to fit and sound great.
Thanks in advance for the hangar news. :thumbup:


----------



## DAVEG (Aug 14, 2001)

WHy attract attention with a car that has less performance than the original? Bigger brakes and wheels may not even work together. I really want to see VW engineering...the World Challenge cars have performance and they are not that different than a stock Jetta except bigger brakes and wheels and some tuning. 
_buy the new beetle with out being laughed at_

I am laughing at what passes for performance...please stop the big wheels and low cars. This is what Pontiac did with the Firebird ...all stripes and no go.

Where is the technical side that explains the 'improvements'? I want to know why, not what parts fit. Please create a performance car for the street that is lighter, faster and incorporates VW engineering in the suspension and engine. 

Thank You


----------



## onevrsix (May 27, 2010)

Tropic09 said:


> Soo Nice!
> I love the fact that I can buy the new beetle with out being laughed at.


I'd laugh until I was staring @ your tail lights...


----------



## 942drvento (Jan 12, 2009)

DAVEG said:


> WHy attract attention with a car that has less performance than the original? Bigger brakes and wheels may not even work together. I really want to see VW engineering...the World Challenge cars have performance and they are not that different than a stock Jetta except bigger brakes and wheels and some tuning.
> _buy the new beetle with out being laughed at_
> 
> I am laughing at what passes for performance...please stop the big wheels and low cars. This is what Pontiac did with the Firebird ...all stripes and no go.
> ...


frickin newbies need to learn


----------



## VapedTalon (Jan 17, 2008)

942drvento said:


> frickin newbies need to learn


People just need to learn how to read in general...


----------



## Thumper (Sep 11, 2000)

Love how the Beetle has come to life from the photoshop thread. :thumbup:

Can't wait to see what's next.


----------



## Dan:TxMk5 (Mar 7, 2008)

Holy cow, they did it. :beer:


----------



## CA Solt (Feb 23, 2003)

*GT3 RS Stage I*

Good start Vortex ... let's see some orange wrap on the mirrors, front valance and wing too.
Also think about the interior; with matching headliner, seat and door card inserts.
Matching armrests, seatbelts, and door pulls....
I know it's going to change themes again, but hey... gotta dream big.


----------



## jsdny (Dec 22, 2007)

mmmGadgets said:


> Could be lowered a bit more IMO, looks 4x4ish but I dig the colour combo.:thumbup::thumbup:


Lower it more, ok gangster, go buy Cadillac. 
Tell me how a euro car is going to perform in handling on a track with rubbing tires in the wheel wells?


Euro cars are always know to handle well, gangster lowered=crap handling.


----------



## jsdny (Dec 22, 2007)

DAVEG said:


> WHy attract attention with a car that has less performance than the original? Bigger brakes and wheels may not even work together. I really want to see VW engineering...the World Challenge cars have performance and they are not that different than a stock Jetta except bigger brakes and wheels and some tuning.
> _buy the new beetle with out being laughed at_
> 
> I am laughing at what passes for performance...please stop the big wheels and low cars. This is what Pontiac did with the Firebird ...all stripes and no go.
> ...


Please tell me your not an American citizen, cause your making us look real stupid. Please learn to read first and then move onto reading comprehension.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

Do want.


----------



## Yeti-RS (Jun 12, 2011)

Would you guys be doing the interior in stage 2?

I have a set of Recaro sportster CS seats which can be trimmed to match the car....


----------



## jimjay (May 9, 2011)

*Beetle 2012 Headroom*

One of the reasons I like the previous beetles (71 and 02) was the headroom. Being 6'7" with a tall torso these cars fit me well, any idea to the head room on the 2012.


----------



## JoshDub (Mar 1, 2011)

Why wasnt this bagged?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

JoshDub said:


> Why wasnt this bagged?


I have to say, that if you look through the original photoshop thread we had mainly two types of modification. One is more of what I would call "old school" watercooled drop where the car is lower, but isn't fully tucked sitting on the ground. The second type of photoshop we got back had the car dropped on bags sitting on the ground. 

This car was loaned to us by VW in a very cool gesture to see what we (and by extension) our readers would do with it. We've seen one look with 20" wheels, "normal" suspension replacement and the GT3RS look that we show here. We will change it up again and we'll be thinking through what exactly that will be next. To be honest though, we can't notch the frame on this car. I know it isn't necessary for the car to literally sit on the ground and thus not necessary to notch the car out. But that needs to be taken into consideration from those that want it dumped and stanced. We may very well put air suspension on the car next and go for a completely different retro-mod look of some sort. We'll see.

We know we can't make everyone happy here. We hope we can show all of you some early ideas on what can be done with the new Beetle and how this new one is different on so many levels. We're genuinely excited by how good this new Beetle looks and believe the performance is going to back it up.

-jamie


----------



## interna (May 26, 2011)

*autoblog*

Have a look:

> Read the comments.....


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

AmRando said:


> Looks good, very GT3-esque. However, unless HPA wants to take a turn at it it's still just a FWD car. It'll never be a proper Beetle _RSi_.


My sentiments exactly. 

Never mess with the best...


----------



## L.A.P (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi guys check my first one out, built 18 months ago now onto a second one, whish vw would give me one ill show them how a bug needs to look:laugh: 

























Have some proper ones our latest shop car..


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Awful


----------



## Small_Dub (May 29, 2003)

Looks pretty sweet! :thumbup:


----------



## interna (May 26, 2011)

*"Ritterschlag" by AutoBild!*

Wow, I'm really impressed by your perfect marketing, Jamie & Co.:

> After all, the best selling car magazine in Europe!


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

It made it on Top Gear.

http://www.topgear.com/uk/photos/volkswagen-beetle-modified-porsche-gt3-rs-2011-06-14?imageNo=1


----------



## 942drvento (Jan 12, 2009)

correction it is NOT on Top Gear but on their website as a news article.

But none the less, it's great that Jamie and the crew are getting international recognition for their hard work! Keep it up guys, can't wait for stage 2. Hmm I got a pair of gt3 rs seats if you might wanna "borrow them" for the project Jamie!

:beer: for a great job


----------



## AmRando (Nov 2, 2008)

Tropic09 said:


> Soo Nice!
> I love the fact that I can buy the new beetle with out being laughed at.





ajz9415 said:


> Looks great my mom really wants one




You were saying...? 

I owned and drove a 2004 as a company car and it was as reliable and solid as any Golf, but no matter what colour you paint it and how big rims you put on it - it's still going to be a girl's car. :screwy:

...just like the TT will always be a gay hairdresser's car. :laugh:


----------



## MadJerry (Sep 25, 2008)

I would totally drive a factory Beetle GT3 around. I can't wait to see that over the top wing either.

I prefer the *lime green*/*black* version though, its a bit more ostentatious. :wave:

Go VW Vortex!!!


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

942drvento said:


> correction it is NOT on Top Gear but on their website as a news article.
> 
> But none the less, it's great that Jamie and the crew are getting international recognition for their hard work! Keep it up guys, can't wait for stage 2. Hmm I got a pair of gt3 rs seats if you might wanna "borrow them" for the project Jamie!
> 
> :beer: for a great job


Yes, I did not mean one of their episodes. Hence the link. Thanks.


----------



## McLeod (Dec 23, 2010)

Sorry folks but the 2012 is for me personally an absolutely No-Go. I'll stay with my current 04 'toy... Checked the car during the Worthersee event in Austria and after checking I'm glad saving 15.000 bucks


----------



## Bugnoxian (May 6, 2011)

McLeod said:


> Sorry folks but the 2012 is for me personally an absolutely No-Go. I'll stay with my current 04 'toy... Checked the car during the Worthersee event in Austria and after checking I'm glad saving 15.000 bucks


What didn't you like about it ?


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

My own 2 cents and 5 piece chicken nuggets........I have a 02' Turbo S right now, had 2 Touaregs, a Mk5 GTI, a 20th Anniversary and 3 other New Beetles over the years. A few other Dubs in there as well. Overall I can say the fit N finish on this Beetle is great. Granted the one I saw was a pre-production slapped together so the public can drool over its sheet-metal. But from what I'm hearing & reading this little car is going to be a great little drivers car. The New Beetle right now is just plain horrible to drive. The Turbo S is the New Beetles closest helmet swinging variant and I can say you really aren't missing anything here. Don't get me wrong I love this car to death but it is def. no 20th anniversary which its underpinnings are. So that brings me to this debate over...its not a Beetle its a Golf. Well actually No its not. If anything its a short wheel base GTI or in all actuality the new Beetle will have a similar dynamic of drive to its cousin the Scirocco. So I am happy that Volkswagen is making a mark with its OG little car. The Beetle won't stand if its a "icon" car like the PT's & Thunderbirds. Iconic muscle cars that went back to their roots on design and power and fairing very well (Mustang & Camaro) so with the direction Volkswagen has taken with are new little arm bruiser I'm very happy. Its a Beetle again. :thumbup::heart:


----------



## 1.8TURTOL (Jun 13, 2011)

its crazy i was just thinking of doing this theme on my 04 jetta the other day. anyone know where to get graphics like these? im really diggin' em'


----------



## SKULLNICK (Oct 26, 2002)

Nothing like ricing out an already hideous car. I didn't know TSW VX1's could still be purchased... in orange no less.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

SKULLNICK said:


> Nothing like ricing out an already hideous car. I didn't know TSW VX1's could still be purchased... in orange no less.


Rice?
No my friend. 
Kraut.


----------



## interna (May 26, 2011)

*Hehehe, brought to you by a proud Kraut....*

Just a short clip:

> Orange juice!


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

Modification updates??:heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

LindsayLowhan said:


> Modification updates??:heart:


No updates for now. We're stuck in limbo right now debating whether we wait for an actual production car before we do any more serious mods. Right now this car can't be driven on the street (legally anyways) and it will be replaced by proper production cars in the next 30 days. If we go through with body mods and engine mods they will just be more difficult to transfer over (not to mention engine mods would be pointless on a car that can't be driven). 

So hang in there. We're far from done at this point. I'm also thinking we may change it up and do something different. Suggestions anyone?


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

I'll be interested to see what you come up with, do you have to stick with a factory color?


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

Can we somehow get a 997 Turbo spoiler on that sucker? Overall the car looks great. Some small touches like a light tint on the taillights, 20% tints all around on the car. Some engine bolt ons would be cool. Exhaust, fmic maybe maybe? Duckbill spoiler up front. :beer::thumbup: Just some X-mas light ideas.


----------



## Yeti-RS (Jun 12, 2011)

They turned down a set of Recaro sportsters trimmed in black/orange btw.
It seems that this car is tied up with other corporate sponsers :thumbdown:


----------



## 99wolfsedition (Jan 22, 2007)

The woman says it should lose the name on the graphic and just have the stripe, "it kills it", she says. I kind of agree but I would just keep the RS on there. Two pennies.
Looks great, sounds like great news for the aftermarket.
:beer::thumbup:

Keep building on the car you have, don’t wait for the production car. When are you going to do this again?



> So when VW called up and asked if we could modify one "a little bit", we simply asked how soon they could get it over to us.


Your words
Why Stop?????? Exactly, NO reason.
Besides they said "a little bit", you have not even reached "a little bit" yet. Stage I, showed what the teenage enthusiast kid would do if he got one. Stage II should show what a VW enthusiast would do with it. Especially if the after market is wide open already. Leave the interior don’t waste the "little bit" especially if your going to put RS on the door in big bold letters. Don’t make the new Beetle like the new Camero RS. When something just gets rims and some lights, RS should not be anywhere on it.

I would do it with a wood paneling and CWI Steel Wheels then ensure it was low enough that the key fob did not slide under, maybe a little taller in the rear and a chrome luggage rack for the roof.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

Yeti-RS said:


> They turned down a set of Recaro sportsters trimmed in black/orange btw.
> It seems that this car is tied up with other corporate sponsers :thumbdown:


The car isn't tied down with other corporate sponsors. Quite frankly, we'd go to Recaro directly to have a custom set of seats made if we were making the calls.

At the end of the day, this is VW's car and we have to work around their wants, needs and concerns. Right now we're holding off on anything else till we can get a production car.

-jamie


----------



## 99wolfsedition (Jan 22, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> At the end of the day, this is VW's car and we have to work around their wants, needs and concerns. Right now we're holding off on anything else till we can get a production car.
> 
> -jamie


That sucks come on VW why are you always fighting the ones that pay your bills...The enthusiast!:banghead:

Atleast we will get a no holds car now.


----------



## Yeti-RS (Jun 12, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> The car isn't tied down with other corporate sponsors. Quite frankly, we'd go to Recaro directly to have a custom set of seats made if we were making the calls.
> 
> At the end of the day, this is VW's car and we have to work around their wants, needs and concerns. Right now we're holding off on anything else till we can get a production car.
> 
> -jamie


Is that not what i said?.
The company are saying what can and cant be done to the car :sly:

Well when a production car does come along then we'll see, by then though i will probably have one myself with the seats... not in orange though.


----------



## interna (May 26, 2011)

*The competition draws near?!*

Volkswagen Speedle:
"
ABT Sportsline Builds Speedle, A Rad Volkswagen Beetle

Wednesday July 6 2011 | By Jason Siu Share.

Famed tuner ABT Sportsline has now taken their turn with the new Volkswagen Beetle, putting plenty of blood, sweat and tears into refining the fun automobile. As the world’s largest tuner of Volkswagens, it’s natural to see ABT Sportsline adding some spice to the agile and fun Beetle, which ABT has nicknamed Speedle. Unfortunately exact specs on the power upgrades haven’t been finalized yet, but ABT did release the power gains they expect to make from the various models.

For the 1.2 TSI, ABT hopes to increase power from 105-hp to 140-hp, while the 1.4 TSI will see gains of about 50-hp from 160-hp to 210-hp. The 2.0L turbocharged model will see around 230- to 240-hp from the factory 200-hp figure. The diesel models will remain “economically-conscious” as ABT says, taking the 1.6 diesel to 125-hp from 100-hp and the 2.0 TDI to 170-hp from 140-hp.

Complementing the inevitable power upgrades that ABT will be releasing is the aerodynamic package that can be seen in the photos. ABT spices up the Beetle’s form by adding on a front spoiler, rear skirt insert, rear skirt set that includes a rear muffler and oval exhaust pipes and side skirts. The aerodynamic kit does a great job in accenting the natural curvy lines of the Beetle while giving it a nice and fresh look to it. ABT will also be offering their 19-inch DR wheels for the Beetle with your choice of high-performance tire options.

No pricing was announced from ABT.
"


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

.......EEeeewwwwwww.....


----------



## Bugnoxian (May 6, 2011)

SMG8vT said:


> .......EEeeewwwwwww.....


Agreed.:facepalm:


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

interna said:


> Volkswagen Speedle:
> "
> ABT Sportsline Builds Speedle, A Rad Volkswagen Beetle
> 
> ...


:thumbdown:

No taste


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

Id take a base model over that^^:thumbdown:


----------



## Superveedub (Jul 30, 2009)

The eyelids aren't half bad I think, but the rest can go :thumbdown:


----------



## mannysalsero (Jul 7, 2011)

*dislike...*

Dont like the abt design at all.:thumbdown:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

interna said:


> Volkswagen Speedle:
> "
> ABT Sportsline Builds Speedle, A Rad Volkswagen Beetle
> 
> ...


I don't care for like 90% of that, but I am liking the accent color around the windows. May need to do a PChop of just that.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Not too shabby:


----------



## yellow99 (Jun 28, 2004)

*Any updates?*

Hey Jamie, took me a while to find this thread, but any updates on your custom 2012?
I would love to see more pics!

Up here in Canada no dealerships have even seen any Beetles yet, so all I get to see are the pics on here!

Thanks!
Matt


----------



## BeetleCurious (Jul 18, 2011)

I like the eyelids!


----------



## Dostovel (Sep 16, 2011)

Anything new?


----------



## Kripnal (Mar 27, 2012)

lovely car !!! the cool thing about this car is it's small in size and have boosty speed when it's engine is on. it's aerodynamic is bit similar to mini cooper , that's what this car more special.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

Dostovel said:


> Anything new?


So...

The car had to go back to VW and everything was taken off of it prior to going back. Ironic that you just asked this question as our new Beetle arrives back here tomorrow. We're still working on details with the direction we'll go with it. We're talking to 1552 right now about some ideas and it is very likely that what we build will go to SEMA in November. 

More later...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> So...
> 
> The car had to go back to VW and everything was taken off of it prior to going back. Ironic that you just asked this question as our new Beetle arrives back here tomorrow. We're still working on details with the direction we'll go with it. We're talking to 1552 right now about some ideas and it is very likely that what we build will go to SEMA in November.
> 
> More later...


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> So...
> 
> The car had to go back to VW and everything was taken off of it prior to going back. Ironic that you just asked this question as our new Beetle arrives back here tomorrow. We're still working on details with the direction we'll go with it. We're talking to 1552 right now about some ideas and it is very likely that what we build will go to SEMA in November.
> 
> More later...





[email protected] said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jasondevries (Apr 19, 2012)

*Help*

Will VMR 710's 20"x9" 30 offset rub on a stock 2012 beetle turbo?


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

jasondevries said:


> Will VMR 710's 20"x9" 30 offset rub on a stock 2012 beetle turbo?


They will stick out beyond the fender. I have VMR 19x8.5 35mm offset which are pretty flush. Based on the extra width and the 30mm offset they will be out 11mm more than mine which is close to 1/2inch.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Deezel Boy (Nov 26, 1999)

ala creamsickle 914, miid-late 70's...
love it!!


----------

